# It's coming....



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

The weather cooled off this week. All of a sudden, I caught the faintest feeling of fall in the air. With that, my thoughts turned to Halloween and what should I do for my yard decor this year. I'm feeling particularly mystical this year, so I think I might do a fortune teller's tent. My plan is to have the TOTers come into the tent to have their "fortunes" read. Mostly, I'll just act mysterious and hand them their candy or I'm thinking chocolate fortune cookies. I love this time of year.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

A fortune teller's tent is an awesome idea, Spyderella. That's sure to freak out some of the little TOT's!


----------

